# 3006 tranny problems



## papNal (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm having problems pressing the 7mm transmissions into the tube.The tubes are soldered in.In a 308 cart.I drill out about 1/4" deep with a 1/4 "drill and get them in,but with a 3006  the tranny has to go in quite a bit deeper and I'm afraid to drill deeper than the brass on primer end because tube might be too thin and break off."preciate any advice.John


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 8, 2010)

papNal said:


> I'm having problems pressing the 7mm transmissions into the tube.The tubes are soldered in.In a 308 cart.I drill out about 1/4" deep with a 1/4 "drill and get them in,but with a 3006 the tranny has to go in quite a bit deeper and I'm afraid to drill deeper than the brass on primer end because tube might be too thin and break off."preciate any advice.John


 

Not quite following what you are asking. Are you doing the soldering??? How are you soldering in the tubes?? A cartridge is hollow.  What type cartridge pen are you making???  Any photos??


----------



## BigShed (Mar 9, 2010)

I use a chucking reamer, .249" from Enco. After soldering the tube in, I re-chuck the cartridge in the metal lathe, trim the tube and solder flush, then use the chucking reamer with the lathe running at 250RPM, go about 1 - 1.25 inches in and the transmission will press in just dandy.


----------



## pssherman (Mar 9, 2010)

If you are soldering the tube the full length of the neck, there should be enough support so that you do not need to solder the tube at the base of the casing. Then if you drilled the base using a "J" bit there should be enough clearance to press the transmission into the tube without drilling out the tube.


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 9, 2010)

John,

On a 30-06 shellcase, the case web (the part that is solid) is a little less than 1/4" thick.  If you ream out the soldered-in brass tube with a 1/4" drill 1/4" deep, you'll get past the constricted part.

I ran into the same problem when I started making my bullet pen kits.  I solved it by reaming the tube at the case head.  I currently use a letter "F" bit, which is slightly larger in diameter than 1/4" and drill 1/4" deep.  That way, the transmission slips past the case web and press-fits inside the tube where it is free to expand.  I'm not removing enough brass to harm the structural integrity of the tube.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## Mac (Mar 9, 2010)

papNal said:


> I'm having problems pressing the 7mm transmissions into the tube.The tubes are soldered in.In a 308 cart.I drill out about 1/4" deep with a 1/4 "drill and get them in,but with a 3006 the tranny has to go in quite a bit deeper and I'm afraid to drill deeper than the brass on primer end because tube might be too thin and break off."preciate any advice.John


 
On the 30 06 most likely you will need to put the tube down the whole length of the brass and it will have to be longer than the slimeline tube.
On 308 's you can get by drilling out the primer end as the brass is pretty thick and tranny don't have to be pushed in as far as the 06 . I think this is what you are doing instead of inserting a tube all the way? I bought extra long tubes at www.woodnwhimsies.com.


----------



## traderdon55 (Mar 9, 2010)

I found when doing bullet pens the shell leaves no room for expansion. I had a problem crushing transmissions until I started drilling the tubes out with a 1/4 drill bit. All this does is shave just a little of the tube where the transmission will fit in easier.It has never weakened the tube enough to hurt anything in my experience.


----------



## papNal (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replys.I am using a Hornaday bullet for the nib,so my tube doesn't extend  all the way down into the cartridge neck,so all support is in my solder joint at the primer end,I'll try shaving a little more on top end,if that doesn't work.I'll come whining again. John


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 15, 2010)

I posted a tutorial on my 30-06 pen, check in the library under this year


----------

